# and then there were 5!



## Cowboys_Angel (Mar 8, 2015)

So...it's been decided to keep the two lil bucks for two more months before we take them back to the auction...if they sell before then that's good too...

Hubby brought home a doe with a doeling on her side from the auction last night...

So now Oreo has a playmate... The doe is tolerant of him, I have them all in the pasture together... I'm staying close by to keep an eye on them all... He still wants to be close to me... But I kinda want him to learn to be a goat...lol


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad Oreo has a buddy now.  Keep us posted on how things go.


----------

